# Cannot export as -rw



## fullauto (Jan 11, 2013)

```
[ROOT@kif]/etc-> cat exports
/usr/ports -ro -maproot=root -network 192.168.1.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
[ROOT@kif]/etc->
```

service mountd restart works. Then,


```
[ROOT@kif]/etc-> showmount -e
Exports list on localhost:
/usr/ports                         192.168.1.0
[ROOT@kif]/etc->
```

But if I change my export file.


```
[ROOT@kif]/etc-> service mountd restart
Stopping mountd.
Waiting for PIDS: 2911.
Starting mountd.
[ROOT@kif]/etc-> showmount -e
Exports list on localhost:
[ROOT@kif]/etc->
```

Any Ideas what I'm missing?


----------



## fullauto (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok, So aparently I cannot edit my post or quick reply, so let me preapologise to the staff for my mistypes and such.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

Simply remove the -ro, don't change it to -rw. And you need to send a HUP to nfsd too. 


```
pkill -HUP mountd
pkill -HUP nfsd
```


----------



## fullauto (Jan 11, 2013)

You are the man.

Can you give me any particular reason why what I did was wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2013)

You didn't mention it but I guessed you either used -rw (option doesn't exist) or nfsd(8) wasn't restarted. While it's not intrinsically wrong to restart the services it's better to send a SIGHUP. That keeps the daemons running and just re-reads the exports file.


----------



## fullauto (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice.

You fixed my error, and my mindset.

:stud


----------

